

Moving 'for rent' sign uses camera, motorized mount to track pedestrians - Sealy
http://www.engadget.com/2013/08/12/moving-for-rent-sign/

======
e3pi
Your sign is mislabeled. The correct spelling is

`Call your local NSA recruiter Today!'.

